# Doping beim Bmx?!



## Flowpen (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich habe letztens mit meinem Freund dikutiert ob Doping mein Bmx ( bei ihm Trial)
was bringen könnte sind aber nicht der gleichen Meinung.
Ich sage es bringt nicht viel da bei diesen Sportarten ja ziemlich viel Technik ist und nicht größteils die Kraft aber er meint man könnte mit mehr Kraft ne Menge reißen.
So jetzt an euch:
-Bringt Doping überhaupt etwas?
-Wenn ja wie viel besser ist man?

Mfg Flowpen

Ps. Ich möchte nicht Dopen sind nur so aufs Thema gekommen^^.


----------



## mazocher (10. Oktober 2007)

bier trinken!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du verliehrst deine angst und das schmerzempfinden ist auch minimiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (10. Oktober 2007)

wenn man meint man müsse beim bmx dopen, hat man schon beim bloßen gedanken daran aufgehört fortschritte zu machen.
wenn einer meint er müsse sich bei rennen, was auch immer, einen vorteil durch doping verschaffen, dem gehören die eier abgeschnitten, nicht etwa wegen der männlichkeit, die ist eh schon verloren, sondern viel mehr weil er sich dann keine lustigen testosteron plaster mehr draufkleben kann. ha, ha, ha.


----------



## alöx (10. Oktober 2007)

Kannst dir die Nase pudern und dann tierisch auf Ego den Skatepark rocken. 

Doping ist mal richtig uncool, egal in welchem Sport.


----------



## Flowpen (10. Oktober 2007)

Sicher ist das *******, ber würde das echt so viel bringen ?!


----------



## Bampedi (10. Oktober 2007)

nein atze, du kannst ja och beim billiard dopen, bringt dir aber och nischt


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

..immer schön kiffen vor dem Fahren damit gehen die Backwheel hops gleich 3 mal so hoch .....ne aber ich trinke Kick off is sowas wie Red Bull nur mit mehr Power ...habe es ma auf der arbeit probiert und seit dem schwer abhängig..und ..des zeug bring wirklich was ..und ..beim trialen ...naja is nich so fett da kriegste ..son  Flash von ..da gehste voll ab ....

Dopen bei der Arbeit sollteste ma versuchen


----------



## Hertener (10. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich letzten Samstag mal mit einer Banane und einem Becher Buttermilch gedopt. War gut. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## KingsCrown (10. Oktober 2007)

In einem Fahrradforum nach Doping zu fragen grenzt schwer an Blasphemie.


----------



## AerO (10. Oktober 2007)

die haben energydrinks als sponsoren, schonmal daran gedacht?!


----------



## Gizmo. (10. Oktober 2007)

Nasic nasenspray allgemeines doping ^^

übelst krass wie viel sauerstoff du da bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (11. Oktober 2007)

mazocher schrieb:


> bier trinken!!!!!!!!!!!!!






			
				hooliemoolie schrieb:
			
		

> immer schön kiffen



!!


----------



## NewbTrialeR (11. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> ..immer schön kiffen vor dem Fahren damit gehen die Backwheel hops gleich 3 mal so hoch .....ne aber ich trinke Kick off is sowas wie Red Bull nur mit mehr Power ...habe es ma auf der arbeit probiert und seit dem schwer abhängig..und ..des zeug bring wirklich was ..und ..beim trialen ...naja is nich so fett da kriegste ..son  Flash von ..da gehste voll ab ....
> 
> Dopen bei der Arbeit sollteste ma versuchen



So Isset !!!


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2007)

man sollte sich auf ein wenig alkohol beschränken. zu viel taugt acuh nicht


----------



## WaldChiller (11. Oktober 2007)

Bloß nix vorher rauchen da is man zu vercheckt


----------



## gmozi (11. Oktober 2007)

Kiffen hat mich früher immer nur müde gemacht. Danach Sport? OMFG ganz sicher nicht.

Alkohol wirkt sich leider zu sehr auf die Motorik aus, gerade Reaktionszeit, von daher würde ich den beim Biken eher weglassen. Klar enthemmt Alk auch, aber was bringts es wenn es einem die Motorik und Reaktion vercheckt?


----------



## Lizard.King (11. Oktober 2007)

kaffee is glaubich sogar noch legal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (11. Oktober 2007)

wenn ihr wüsstet wer alles im bmx/mtb bereich dopt dann würdet ihr nicht so herablassend über das Thema sprechen, gibt genug leute die sich mit kranken Sachen vollpumpen um mehr Leistung zu bringen und kräftiger zu werden um damit geschützt zu sein vor Verletzungen. Denn eine solide Muskelmasse schützt auch vor Verletzung sowie eine gesteigerte Leistungsfähigkeit die Konzentration und Ausdauer und auch das hilft bei Bmx und Mtb.


----------



## alöx (11. Oktober 2007)

Kent hat sein Coming-Out als Doper. Pro Doping!


----------



## speedkid (11. Oktober 2007)

im radsport wird schon sehr viel gedopt aber bei bmx und mtb? 
Ob das was bringt weis ich auch nicht


----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2007)

grafix schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet wer alles im bmx/mtb bereich dopt dann würdet ihr nicht so herablassend über das Thema sprechen, gibt genug leute die sich mit kranken Sachen vollpumpen um mehr Leistung zu bringen und kräftiger zu werden um damit geschützt zu sein vor Verletzungen. Denn eine solide Muskelmasse schützt auch vor Verletzung sowie eine gesteigerte Leistungsfähigkeit die Konzentration und Ausdauer und auch das hilft bei Bmx und Mtb.



Das mit Der Soliden Musklemasse 
Aber sonst ganze meine Meinung..Fliege immer über die Trails


----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2007)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> Bloß nix vorher rauchen da is man zu vercheckt



hast du ne ahnung


----------



## Moshcore (12. Oktober 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Kent hat sein Coming-Out als Doper. Pro Doping!



yeah mann pute und hähnchen is mein doping


----------



## Dnoizer (12. Oktober 2007)

ich rauche bier oder schnüffel am pritt stift.

nee im ernst, mich bremst rauchen auch aus und dann bekomme ich
nicht einmal mehr den arsch zum furzen angehoben. und was grafix geschrieben hat, halte ich im bmx bereich für etwas überzogen. kann mir
nicht wirklich vorstellen, daß sich bmxer mit steroiden vollpumpen um den derben popkornkörper zu bekommen, denn dafür sollte man schon eher ins fitness-studio gehen und gezielt seinen körper trainieren, um nicht hinterher wie ne vollgeschissene hauthülle auszusehen.


----------



## Lizard.King (12. Oktober 2007)

hey hey, immer dran denken


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> hey hey, immer dran denken


----------



## Son (12. Oktober 2007)

die doofen warn aber ne geile musikgruppe
mief mief miiiiiief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (12. Oktober 2007)

womit wir wieder bei den drogen wären


----------



## donkeybridge (12. Oktober 2007)

hey, ich sag nur eins. Ich bin für ein Jahr in den USA geraced und da weiß ich das von vielen "Athleten", dass die dopen. Find ich assozial und unfair gegenüber denen die sauber fahren. Einer bei mir im Verein hatte Steroide genommen und das hat man auch an seinen Starts gesehen. Die haben sich unmenschlich verbessert und das war ganz bestimmt nicht nur technik die sich da verbessert hat. Ich dope mich mit gesunder Ernährung und das funktioniert auch!


----------



## Sir Chickenway (12. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich würde es diverse Vorteile bringen. 
Doping für den Körper:
Die Kraft zu steigern bringt sowohl beim Start, wie auch bei den Sprüngen was. 
Doping für den Geist:
Es ist sicher möglich durch diverse Präparate (evt. Rithalin oder ähnliche) die Konzentration zu steigern, was sich sicher positiv auf die Reaktionszeit auswirkt.

Blöde ist es allemal. Pimp my Body sollte auf natürlichem Wege funktionieren, also geht fahren oder packt ne schaufel und baut Trails!


----------



## derdani (13. Oktober 2007)

hey, aber im rennradbereich zählt kiffen auch unter doping, so zwecks irgendwelchen nachweisbaren stoffen. also denk ich schon wir ham par doper unter uns


----------



## hooliemoolie (13. Oktober 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> hey hey, immer dran denken



  Des is mir hier en fred..habe heudde ma ausprobiert...clean zu fahren...
des komisch...mann mann ..muste ich mir erst ma en bier durch die nase peifen und en Joint essen ....

dann ging es wieder klar ...Fazit Doping is voll fürn A......


----------



## swirrl (13. Oktober 2007)

kinnersch mir drängt sich hier der Gedanke auf das ihr voll aneinander vorbei redet.

Hier gehts doch net um Race sondern um Freestyle Bmx und die dopen allle


----------



## KingsCrown (13. Oktober 2007)

Ach echt? Ich glaub das war jetzt ausser dir dann wohl niemandem klar.


----------



## hooliemoolie (13. Oktober 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> kinnersch mir drängt sich hier der Gedanke auf das ihr voll aneinander vorbei redet.
> 
> Hier gehts doch net um Race sondern um Freestyle Bmx und die dopen allle



der is bestimmt gedopt weiss nich was er schreibt


----------



## swirrl (14. Oktober 2007)

aha, dann erklär mir mal warum auf einmal jemand mit race bmx in den usa anfängt. 

der kleine smiley war nur eine anspielung darauf, was kluge menschen über mir schon äußerst listig erörtert haben, dass der Konsum von Kanabis als Doping zählt.

Was suchen eigtl. nen Trialer und nen Mtbler in nem BMX thread ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S T R 3  T (14. Oktober 2007)

also kiffen bevor fahren hat den vorteil das man sich mehr traut meiner meinung nach klar hat immer andere wirkung auf jeden aber kp energie trinks 4 ever altahhhhh


----------



## Hertener (14. Oktober 2007)

Soll das hier ein Plädoyer für den Konsum von Betäubungsmitteln werden?  
Kann das eventuell als Zeichen dafür gewertet werden, dass bereits der geringe Konsum sog. "weicher Drogen" die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gehirns stark beeinflusst?


----------



## hooliemoolie (16. Oktober 2007)

S T R 3  T schrieb:


> also kiffen bevor fahren hat den vorteil das man sich mehr traut meiner meinung nach klar hat immer andere wirkung auf jeden aber kp energie trinks 4 ever altahhhhh


 

Altahhh geanu was ich sage Taurin !!! pusht am besten ..und mann is nich so verballert....

aber ey en Liter Red Bull 2 dicke Jollen des geht auch ganz gut !!


----------



## hooliemoolie (16. Oktober 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Soll das hier ein Plädoyer für den Konsum von Betäubungsmitteln werden?
> Kann das eventuell als Zeichen dafür gewertet werden, dass bereits der geringe Konsum sog. "weicher Drogen" die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gehirns stark beeinflusst?


  
wuste ichs doch 

Neidisch??


----------



## Lizard.King (16. Oktober 2007)

das blöde am internet...man weiss nie wer alles mitliest


----------



## evil_rider (17. Oktober 2007)

speed erhöht die konzentration, steigert die kraft und reflexe aufs körpermögliche maximum und schmerzen sind auch nicht mehr wirklich schmerzen!


perfekte droge für jeden sport, allerding leicht nachweisbar, aber da beim BMX keine dopingkontrollen, wohl ohne weiteres einsetzbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (17. Oktober 2007)

S T R 3  T schrieb:


> also kiffen bevor fahren hat den vorteil das man sich mehr traut meiner meinung nach klar hat immer andere wirkung auf jeden aber kp energie trinks 4 ever altahhhhh



Du mit deinen 13 Jahren schon am Kiffen. Bist ja ziemlich hart, was?


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2007)

ich kam schon mit jonnie inner fresse aufe welt altah!


----------



## hooliemoolie (19. Oktober 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> das blöde am internet...man weiss nie wer alles mitliest


 hoolymooly ...

Upss ...


----------

